# Star Trackin' LA's Silver Bullet..



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread is dedicated to _wan_ of the mos' underrated pro athletes today
..& to his eagerly anticipated *All-Star debut*!!

















+ *Offishal Site* + NBA Prof!le/Stats . . . ...T H E *8th* S E A S O N... . . .

One of the hardest workin' fellays in the league will be helpin' the Clipps finally git that Western Conf. title (at least)!!

*FOREWORD:

T*he very beginning of this story of unspeakable devotion and great sacrifices, is hidden somewhere around the 2000-'01 NBA season. A Clippers season marked by Corey Maggette's debut with the team. It was also when a then-teenage fan's dream was born. 

Ever since I casted my 1st ever online All-Star vote, I had that ambition of helping my favorite NBA player, make his All-Star debut. But little did I know, that the dream I had, would prove to be almost impossible to fulfill. For my favorite, could not at all compare to the popularity level of the brightest NBA stars... For better or for worse, I chose to give my unconditional online voting support to none other than *Corey MAGGETTE*. 



I can honestly say I'm always obsessed (in a good way) with the LA Clippers. And when All-Star Balloting tips off, I must turn into a "warrior".
Not only that I try to *cast as many votes as I can every day*, but I also try to get more and more people involved in the All-Star voting. This season I asked almost ev'ryone to help vote Corey into "The Game". For I believe that if there's more than 1 Clipper in the All-Star, that would definitly improve the locker-room atmosphere, uplift the team's spirit and give players more confidence, so they can finally make that eagerly anticipated Playoff appearance. 
Rain, Snow, Sleet, I must always be there (online), voting unstoppably. 'Cause I take it as if *"I'm on a mission, not on a exhibition"*. The mid November - late January span is always full of sleepless nights for me. Because I wanna vote from every single PC in every single cyber cafe in town. I also like to put down my "numbers".
That's hoiw I've set "records" like *"Most votes casted in just one day" (341!)* and so and so on...
Here's how he improved my Vote totals over the years:

*Season - Total Votes Casted*
2000-'01 - 49
2001-'02 - 85
2002-'03 - 138
2003-'04 - 494
2004-'05 - 2536
2005-'06 - 3352 (!)

But, unfortunately, no matter how hard I tried, and no matter how many folks I got involved, through the years, I still couldn't help Corey in the voting much. Last year, for instance, Elton & Corey needed at least some 190,000 votes each... 
It's been so long, since I've been looking for true, die-hard Clippers-fans to help me. 'Cause all I've come up with so far, is almost nothing. The only accomplishment is Elton's All-Star selections. But as for - Corey, his All-Star apogee so far, is the 2001 Slam Dunk Contest, and he finished last (Pictures & Clip below). This should not be so...
It's about time things changed. 



















*Photos from Corey MAGGETTE's only All-Star (Weekend) appearance:*

 



> “It’s tough being a Clipper. Nobody likes the Clippers. Everyone thinks we are a 2nd-rate team. They think college teams are better. It fuels our fire. We’re workin' hard, even through the dim stages. We’ve kept working.”


That's why he ain't gettin' many All-Star votes. It turns out that it don’t matter who you are or how gaudy your numbers are; slip into that Clippers' red, white and blue, and they’re gonna start takin' shots. Check out E.B. He’s Mr. 20-10, one of the best fours in the League. But because he’s on that Clipper ship, he gets far less love (and All-Star consideration) than other forwards. Or Q-Rich — nobody talked about him last year, even when he was blowing up at the two. Once he signed with Phoenix, though, things looked a lot brighter in the desert.
So it seems to be with Corey. No matter how many pts he scores or how hard he works, he’s still a Clipper.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*'06-'07 Home-Opener: 96-95 W vs DEN (1-1, 2nd Pac.)*


























Corey came up huge when it mattered da mos' & chipped in wit' 13 pts (3-6), 7 rebs & 2 ast. in 29 mins. off da bench.
C-Magg & the Clips next host da Suns - Sat, NOV. 4th, 7:30 PM

*Shaliq's Word:*
Everyone has their own opinion. But each and every year Corey's goal has been to get better. When you’re playing for an organization nobody likes, you’re gon' get some bad reviews. But it seems like people are always hatin' on him.
The strange thing is, Corey’s been proving haters wrong for a few years now. And he’s by no means a finished product. But he still doesn't get any All-Star consideration. 
He’s a player who's increased his scoring in each of his first 5 NBA seasons, improved his rebounding average by a full 2 boards and nearly quadrupled his assists since his rookie year. He doesn’t get in trouble off the court, makes nice with the media and is involved in the community. Yet he’s getting killed. The motive? Well, there is compelling evidence that Corey may be a victim of one of the NBA’s most crippling conditions: "Guilt by Clipper Association".

*Vote C-MAGG 4 All-Star Reserve!!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 3: 114-108 W (2-1, 2nd Pac.)*



















Corey & Sam led the way with 23 pts apiece, and Maggs added 12 boards as LAC got payback for Wednesday's loss in PHX wit' a 114-108 win at STAPLES on Saturday.​
*MVP Performance:*










Clippers swingman Corey Maggette took over in the 2nd qtr, scorin' 15 pts in that 12-min. period, on the way to a game and season-high in scorin'.
C-Magg also added 12 boards, 1 ast. & 1 stl in 30:42 mins.

P.S.
Corey doesn’t stop working. Ever. A lot of pro athletes talk about their offseason devotion to self-improvement. Corey lives it. He took off 3 days over the summer, total - weekends and holidays included. Three days for a family reunion down in Florida, nothing more. 
Otherwise, he ran. He lifted. He shot. He balled. He did it again the next day. Whether he was working with trainers or shot specialists, Corey was on the job. How can you not appreciate something like that? You want these millionaires to earn their keep? Well, Corey’s out there, trying to bring his hourly wage down by working longer for the same dough. Try to find many folks in this country willing to do it.
And judging by his stats, he’s working on just about e'rything. Like free throws. When Corey came into the NBA, he hit a solid 75.1 %. Last year, he connected on 84.8 % from the line, and since his percentage has improved in each of his 5 seasons, there’s reason to believe Maggette could hit the 90-percent mark at some point in the next few years.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 4: 102-89 W (3-1, 2nd Pac.)*












Corey Maggette topped the Clipper offense wit' 20 pts, 9 rebs & a steal (28 mins) off da bench.
Meanwhile, it's offishal: Corey's da Clippers' 6th man. His _All-Star Mission to Vegas_ won't be easy at all. But like _the LA Silver Bullet_ said: 
*"It's about winnin', 'bout da Team, so I told coach, let's jus' do this!" 










"It ain't 'bout the coach and our personal whatever we're going through, it's 'bout my teammates and wantin' to help 'em out. It's jus' betta fa da team this way."*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 5: 103-84 W (4-1, 2nd Pac.)*



















Corey Maggette goes strong to the hoop against Dirk Nowitzki and Erick Dampier.
*The LA Silver Bullet notched his 2nd double-double of the season: 
12 pts, 12 rebs, 1 ast (30 mins.)!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 6: 92-76 W (5-1, 1st Pac.)*



















COREY has a huge role in the Clippers' 5-game Winnin' Streak!

















Corey goes strong to the hoop against Hilton Armstrong (L) & puts up a shot against Rasual Butler. 
*The LA Silver Bullet notched his 3rd double-double of '06-'07 : 14 pts, 10 rebs, added 1 ast (20 mins). LAC - the hottest team in the league, won 5th straight!*​ NBA All-Star 2007 ballot was announced later that day. Corey was among the West FWs nominees.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 7: 90-112 L @ UTA (5-2, 1st Pacific)*












C-Maggs tallied 17 pts, 3 rebs, 2ast (23 min.) in Salt Lake City, but it wasn't enough as LA lost.



(click image for All-Star ballotin' page)​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 8: 103-97 W (6-2, 1st Pac.)*












Corey goes strong to the hoop against the Sixers. 
*The Secret Weapon posted 21 pts, 8 rebs, 1 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk (31 mins).*
The Clippers rallied from a 16-point deficit to send it into OT
With the win, the Clippers are now 6-0 when playing on their home court this season, which is the *first 6-0 home start for Los Angeles in franchise history!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 9: 101-105 L (6-3, 2nd Pac.)*



















Corey led da Clips wit' 20 pts, 6 rebs, 2 ast, 1 stl in 30 mins (off da bench),
but it wasn't enough as the Clips took its 1st loss @ STAPLES this season - a 101-105 defeat to the Lakers.
Despite the loss, the Clippers (6-3) still have a chance to extend their best home start in the franchise's 37-year history to 7-0.

P.S.

















Corey has scored 20 or more against the Lakers for the last 8 meetings, incl. tonight's 20 point, 6 rebound performance.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 10: 85-95 L (6-4, 2nd Pac.)*



















Corey chipped in wit' 10 pts, 2 rebs in 19 mins (off da bench),
but the Clips were caught on the back end of a back-to-back. Even though they're at home, the Sonics had fresher legs...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 11: 96-104 L @ MIN (6-5, 3rd Pac.)*



















*Corey: 18 pts, 5 rebs, 4 ast (27 mins. /off da bench)*
The Clippers played without their 2nd-leading rebounder (Kaman sprained his left ankle in practice on Friday & was deactivated).


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 12: 88-103 L @ DEN (6-6, 5th Pac.)*



















Despite Corey's 3rd double-double of the season (*22 pts, 12 rebs* + 2 stl, 1 ast, 1 blk), the Clippers lost their 4th straigh road game
(5th overall).


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 13: 80-93 L @ SAC (6-7, 5th Pac.)*



















Corey: 6 pts (6-7 FT), 3 rebs, 3 ast, 1 stl. (20 mins. /off da bench)


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 14: 105-90 W vs. MEM (7-7, 5th Pac.)*


























Corey finished wit': 12 pts, 3 rebs, 1 ast. (22 mins. /off da bench).
"We were just moving the ball well and making our shots,'' he said. "The past couple of games we weren't. But tonight, we were doing a lot of good things that put us in a great position. 
When we're playing good hard D and making our shots, we're a tough team to beat."








P.S.
Casted two mo' (All-Star votes) fa Corey & the Clippers:







&


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 14: 105-90 W vs. MEM (7-7, 5th Pac.)*


























Corey finished wit': 12 pts, 3 rebs, 1 ast. (22 mins. /off da bench).
"We were just moving the ball well and making our shots,'' he said. "The past couple of games we weren't. But tonight, we were doing a lot of good things that put us in a great position. When we're playing good hard D and making our shots, 
we're a tough team to beat."








P.S.
Casted two mo' (All-Star votes) fa Corey & the Clippers:







&


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Clippers Votes...*










20 votes so far today, my man Jabril said he's casted some 50 mo' this week.. 
The 200-vote plateau has been reached!







... Ufr..







..NkP..







..5U6.. 
We got CODES!! From diff'rent All-Star votes! *We Got CODEZ!!*










P.S.
This time last year (early Dec. '05) 
The total tally so far - 450 Clipper-votes! Some friends promised to back me up with some votes. Last year's balloting record of 2536(!) votes still looks unbreakable...
*Meanwhile*, Corey left a game versus Miami followin' the 3rd qtr with a left foot ligament sprain and did not return. 
The MRI was negative and he was listed as day-to-day
He would remained listed as day-to-day over the next few weeks...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 15: 88-97 L vs. LAL (7-8, 5th Pac.)*



















Corey: 15 pts (5-5 FT), 8 rebs, 1 ast, 1 stl. (25 mins. /off da bench)
NOTE:
The Lakers lead all-time series 127-43, but the teams split the season series each of the past 2 yrs.​*P.S. 
Ageless Wonder:*
"I got an e-mail from Ryan in Michigan last week that said, "I think Sam Cassell should win the most productive player ever award... but that's just my opinion." The e-mail was totally unprovoked, as I hadn't written about Cassell in any previous McTens. Well, Ryan in Michigan, I can't say that I disagree with you. The 14-year vet who just turned 37 on Nov. 18, was producing against the Lakers with his patented brand of switching speeds to get off his feathery jumper. Sam-I-Am ended up with 16 points, five rebounds and four assists and continued to make his case for Ryan's fictional award." 

_Source: The McTen,
http://www.nba.com/features/mcmenamin.html_


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 16: 116-91 W vs. ORL (8-8, 5th Pac.)*



















Corey contributed wit' 17 pts, 4 rebs, 1 ast, 1stl. (28 mins).

*This Time Last Year - Mid December '05:* 
Corey Maggette returned to L.A. to undergo a CT Scan on his injured left foot. 
Team physician read the results, which indicated a small Liz Franc separation (ligament between the bones in the mid foot). 
Previously listed as day-to-day, the results of today's examination project his return to action to be in at least four weeks. 
In 13 games played last season, Maggette had averaged 21.7 points, 5.5 rebounds (34.1 minutes) per game. 
Meanwhile, I kept up the good work & reached the 850-vote plateau.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 17: 101-97 W vs. MIA (9-8, 3rd Pac.)*



















Corey had 7 pts, 6rebs (13 mins). He also hit 2 FTs wit' 10 seconds left to seal the Win fa LA in the Clippers' 101-97 home triumph over the '06 DEFENDIN' CHAMPS!! 










P.S.








Casted 48 votes yesterday (Dec. 7th), my man Jabril said he's casted 14 mo' this week.. 








... Ufr..







..NkP..







..5U6..








..3o5..







..kxB..







..S38..








We got CODES!! From diff'rent All-Star votes! *We Got CODEZ!!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 18: 82-111 L @ SAS (9-9, 3rd Pac.)*



















Despite Corey Maggette's 12 pts, 8 rebs, 4 ast, 2 stls. *In his 1st start this season, he led the team in Rebs, Assist & Steals*, but the Clippers couldn't record their 1st road win of the season with a 111-82 loss in San Antonio on Friday night. Liv added team-high 16 pts & soph. Daniel Ewing hit one of LA's 2 treys on the way for 7 pts in 12 mins. 
“San Antonio is just a better team than us right now and that was really exposed tonight. They just execute better and are just better all the way around. On the other hand, we didn’t do the things we needed to do. It doesn’t help when you’re not hitting your shots or playing the best defense that you can.” 










L.A. battle the Grizzlies in Memphis on Saturday. Then they meet the Spurs again at STAPLES Center on Monday.​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 19: 89-82 W @ MEM (10-9, 3rd Pac.)*



















Corey Maggette, who started his first game of the season Friday night at San Antonio, was back in his reserve role coming off the bench Saturday. He contributed wit' 9 pts, 7 rebs,3 stl, 1 ast (24 min.) for *LAC's 1st road W* this season.

P.S.
Dec. 9th *wuz* _a good day to vote_! Casted *109*(!)* online Clipper-votes! This is a season-high for me. I'll git back to what I do best tomorrow I try to break my career-high record for *"Most Votes Casted in Jus' Wan Day" - 341(!)*.
They don't call me *the Kobe Bryant of All-Star Votin'* fa nothin': 

































































*< + ^ = some of Shaliq's Dec. 8th-Votes (12 so far).*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Reminesce Some Time...*

* Ballotin' Memories: 
January 1st, '06, 2:30 AM*
After celebating New Year's Eve, Shaliq got back to work. Inspired by Jamie FOXX's "Any Given Sunday", he casted 21 votes, increasing the total to 894.

_"...Sacrifice, Don't Give Up Now, You Know You Gotta Face Some Dues On Any Given Sunday.
It Depends On You If You Win Or Lose... Strive To Achieve & Fight For What U Believe In."_​
*Sunday, JANUARY 22nd, '06*
Last day of last year's voting program. Shaliq casted 171 votes. Increased his total to 3339, and then he saw the Last Balloting Returns.
Western Conference/ Forwards:
Elton Brand was 7th with 317, 426 votes. The 10th and last name on that list was Lamar Odom with 179, 681 votes. 
No Corey Maggette...
Shaliq had the intention of voting all night long again, but now it seemed useless. Any attempt to change anything would've been futile...
He had lost any hope and faith and got home feeling defeated. 
That night he said to himself "If the Clippers had someone to pay fans just to vote... Corey would've got voted in. His popularity would've grown so much. And the Clippers would only benefit from this. It's such a shame they ain't got that Mark Cuban type of guy to make that risky investition..."








*Monday, JANUARY 23rd, '06, 6:00 AM*
Shaliq could not get much sleep that night. Tossed and turned in his bed, tormented by the thought of another failure. So many votes - in vain... Then he realized, that he'd been aiming too high. And should've set an easier goal - to get Corey in the Top 10 Forwards list. So that he could at least see how many votes the Clippers' #50 had collected (unfortunately only the numbers of the top 10 vote-getters for every position are displayed at NBA.com)
Voting deadline was 00:00 - January 23rd. That meant he had until 7:00 AM (local time) to vote. But he ain't had a PC at home, so he had to go to the nearest cyber cafe. He rushed out and ran for the bus stop with one wish only - to cast as many votes as he could, by the end of the balloting program. It was freezing cold outside (-13 degrees Celsius). And he urgently needed Internet access. Then he saw some lights in the darkness of the road. A bus was coming. That would've saved some precious minutes. Shaliq was grateful for this chance. But no sooner had he got in, than he realized he was on the wrong bus. And it would stop after another mile. As soon as Shaliq got off that unlucky bus, he rushed back through a shortcut. Just when he saw the nearest bus stop was just 50 ft from him, he heard a familiar bus noise. This time it was the one he would really need. But it was some 100 ft. behind him. There was no time to chill. He started running like a fugitive through puddles of mud, just to make the much needed bus. The snowstorm bruised and battered his face. There was no sidewalk on that narrow street and as the bus passed by him it filled his shoes with muddy water.
He somehow made it, driven by his strong will and desire to help Corey. And when he saw his reflection in the bus window, he was unrecognisable to himself. Couldn't know his own face.
Shaliq would eventually cast 13 more votes before the end of the NBA All-Star Balloting Program. 
He would finish with a total of 3352 All-Star votes for Corey Maggette (and Elton Brand, of course). And for the 6th straight year, it won't be enough for Corey to make the West All-Star Team... 
"I could've done a whole lot more", Shaliq says. "Right now school's eating most of my time. If voting was in the summertime, I could've at least doubled my votes."








*"Better Luck Next Year!"*, a friend of mine would add. *"After All, Practice Makes Perfect."*
One thing's for sure, never before, in my whole life, have I ever felt such unconditional support, such strong compassion and sympathy. Moreover, it's for something so distant and remote (I'm from a Bulgarian town called Bourgas).

P.S.
A lot of things were left out.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 20: 81-03 L vs. SAS (10-10, 3rd Pac.)*








The Clippers were without Corey Maggette, sidelined by a bruised left knee and tendinitis in his left achilles. This is the 1st time C-Magg misses a game this season. 
Sam & Kaman were also out... Very, very strange...
I've said it many times...and I'll say it again...u can't start both LIV and ROSS at the same time as they are not a threat from the outside (they can't keep their man honest on defense)...which leaves their man to double team down-low... Tonight was even worse...as u had William in there instead of Kaman...and u can see right away the Spurs were forcing the ball out of Cat's and EB's hands with the quick double team...and forcing the other 3 to shoot...
We lost this game in the first 12 mins *(DAYUMMM!!)*










*Corey's Injury:* Bruised left knee, left Achilles tendinitis
*Update (12/12):* Maggette, who suffered a bruised left knee during the Clippers' 89-82 victory in Memphis on 12/9, is listed as out.

P.S.
After castin' 109 Clipper-votes the other day, Shaliq added 54 mo' yesterday. I know, that at this stage, it'll take a miracle for C-Magg to make the West All-Star squad.
I also realize that, the competition at his position, iz monstrous to say the least (KG, Duncan, Ma3x & so on...). Plus Corey's not that popular worldwide.
That's why, our plain goal IZ NOT even Corey to be among the Overall Top 10 Western Vote-Getters.
It's somethin' much more realistic:
It's Corey to finish at least 10th (or higher) out of the West FW-nominees only. They're jus' 24.
For *that's the only way we can see how many votes is Corey shy of the last player on the West All-Star bench (the NBA only displays the top 10 vote-getters for each position*  ).
BTW, as we speak my brovaz are makin' it easier for us (in other words votin' for Maggette):

Jabril chipped in wit' 19:



^ Left to right: Jabril, Said & me (Shaliq).
These folks really help me a lot in my All-Star ballotin' mission. And they ain't the only ones I've recruited - I got many voters in other towns.. Elton, Corey, Sam & Cat also get a lot of votin'-support from other forums (OTR, WCX, Jamaicans.com & many mo')..
So spread the word - votin' the Clippers ain't that useless any more. 
Out I am (ta vote I hav').








_Iz U Wit' Me?_


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 21: 86-105 L vs. UTA (10-11, 4th Pac.)*



















Without 2 of their top scores Corey (bruised left knee) & Sam (left heel soreness), the injury-riddled Clipps couldn't steal _wan_ from Utah @ Staples on Wednesday. EB led the Clippers with 20 pts & 4 rebs. Despite a stomach virus, _Kaveman_ added 19 pts & 10 rebs and Tim Thomas had 16 pts & 7 boards for LAC, which shot 40.3 %. L.A. had won 4 straight @ home against the Jazz. 
This is the 2nd game C-Magg misses this season.
The Clippers have lost 3 of their last 4 games, with the losses comin' by a combined 70 pts.
Earlier last nite, Coach Mike Dunleavy was signed on a multi-year deal, beginnin' nex' season.​ 
P.S.
I really hope Corey remains a Clipper. He's a huge part of this team's heart & soul..


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 22: 99-109 L @ POR (10-12, 5th Pac.)[/*

*Game 22: 99-109 L @ POR (10-12, 5th Pac.)*








Corey, who missed the past 2 gms, was back wit' 18 pts & 1 board in a reserve role.
"Travis Outlaw was really the difference tonight," Maggette said. "He scored 15 points in 18 minutes. That's huge for them. Juan Dixon hit some shots and really gave them a lift. We just didn't play defense tonight and we need to improve that."
Yet the fact remains - C-Magg averaged a team-high 22.2 ppg 2 seasons ago, and this season, he is a reserve, averaging 14.1 pts.
BTW, Elton & Corey are the only players from the 2000-01 core, on the current Clippers' team:

*EB: 393 gms, 391 starts (6 seasons in LA)
CM: 387 gms, 264 starts (7 seasons in LA)*

But, it appears Corey & the Clippers be headed toward a breakup soon.
His agent, Rob Pelinka, recently aksed da team to trade the 7-yr veteran, and the Clippers have offered Maggette to the 76ers as part of a proposed package for disgruntled guard Allen Iverson.

And even if dey fail to acquire Iverson, the Clippers are expected to trade Maggette this season.

*Change can be good*, Maggette said.

*"Me and Coach Dunleavy ... we don't see eye to eye,"* Maggette said Friday nite befo' the Clippers' 109-99 loss @ Portland's Rose Garden. *"Coach doesn't respect what I do. If that's the case, it might be time for me to go, move on and have a new beginning. It's betta for me to go."*

I think DUMBleavy be so clueless of da huge mistake he makes nite afta nite...
He ain't respectin' Corey's abilities. Ain't playin' him accordin' ta wha's best for our team..
Ok, Dun may have led this team to a best record since movin' to Cali & a franchise-best playoff run that saw 'em come within a game of the Western Conf. Semis.
BUT that DOES NOT give him any right to diminish a player's potential!!!
I immensely hate DUMBleavy fa chasin' Corey away.. This gay coach fell in love with Q. Ross & now ruins the team... What a sucka!!

May Jah hav' mercy on Dumb's soul...
*And may C-Max have a glorious career!!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*1st Ballotin' Returns..*










*'07 All-Star Ballotin', 1st Returns 
WESSYDE - FWs/ Starters:*

1. Kevin Garnett (Minn) 453,536; 
2. Tim Duncan (SA) 423,228; 
--------------------------
*Possible Bench:*
3. Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 405,613; 
4. Carmelo Anthony (Den) 364,419; 
5. Shane Battier (Hou) 265,340; 
6. Lamar Odom (LAL) 155,289; 
---------
Shawn Marion (Pho) 130,710; 
Josh Howard (Dal) 118,399; 
Carlos Boozer (Utah) 113,289; 
Pau Gasol (Mem) 100,192

WHAT?!!! 
Where's Corey..?! :whofarted 
What about Elton?! 
*Show Clippers Support When It Matters da Most!!
VOTE DAILY!!*


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I vote at every game I go to.
I vote all Clipper players for the west.

If you go behind sec 102, there is a booth there, and you get a Clippers Visor, TeeShirt, or whatever they have for 100 ballots filled out.

It only takes like 15 mins to finish up 100, they even give you a little pencil to punch the holes.

I also vote for Iverson.. hee hee.. That would be GREAT if he goes to the All Star Game, but isn't on a TEAM !! Hahahahhaha !!! Or if he gets traded to the West, does he still play for the East in the All Star Game?? Hahahaha..


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*You're The Man, Numba2!!*

Thank YOU fa ya support, Numba2!! 
You's a true Clippers Fan!! We need mo' folks like U!!!

Unfortunatelly, I can't go behind sec 102, 'cause I live in Europe.. (DAMN!!)
I woulda been fillin' out ballots around da clock, if I could. I can only vote online - & I vote my butt off. I'ma vote till my index finger falls out!!

It's good you vote fa A.I. too. I hope he gets traded to the West (SoCal).. 
Of course, he'll play in Vegas. No matter where he's traded.

P.S.
*Even if Corey be traded..










..I'll still bleed Blue, White & Red!

And that whole mad season won't knock me down!!
Shaliq PLEDGED HIS ETERNAL ALLEGIANCE TO CLIPPER NATION in 1999!
And never looked back!!* :headbang:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

shaliq, help the Clippers and vote here.. once every 5 hours !! Take 1 point from Warriors then add it to Clippers !! 
Thanks !! 

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

uh... i'm a corey fan, but there is no way on earth you weren't directly benefitting by this...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*What?!!!*

Don't worry Number2, I vote fa my team!


leidout said:


> uh... i'm a corey fan, but there is no way on earth you weren't directly benefitting by this...












*HOW AM I Benefittin' by this?!!*:curse: :rant: 
P.S. 
The fact you even thought such crap, indicates how fulla **** you are...  You're a *disgrace* to Clipper nation.. :mad2:

Anyway, back to topic:
*Game 23: 103-108 L vs HOU (10-13, 5th Pac.)*










Corey 19 pts, 3 stl, 1reb & 1 ast. (27 mins) in his 388th game as a Clipper.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm. 24: 96-98 L vs TOR (10-14, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 24: 96-98 L vs TOR (10-14, 5th Pac.)*


















Corey posted 20 pts, 6 rebs & 3 ast. (35 mins) in the Clippers' 5th straight loss (equaled their longest skid this season. They never lost more than 5 in a row last season en route da 2nd-best record in franchise history 47-35 behind the 1974-75 Buffalo Braves 49-33).










*Corey on the Clippers' effort:*
“Teams are playing a little harder than us. We need to pick up the effort, that’s just the biggest thing that Sam's talking about. We’re playing, but teams are playing harder. The team’s that play harder get the opportunity to win the game and that hasn’t been happening for us. We just need to find a way to play harder than teams, and come out with a new attitude and win.”














*The brightside: "Maximus"* registered his 2nd start of the season. It's his 265th start in 389th games as a Clipper (*270/466 GS/G career*).

​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 25: 83-115 @ DAL (10-15, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 25: 83-115 @ DAL (10-15, 5th Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette led all Clippers wit' 19 pts, 1 reb, 1 stl.
Brand had all of his 18 pts in the 1st half, _wan_ of the few early bright spots for the Clippers.
Dallas broke the game open with a 14-0 third-qtr spurt.​P.S. 
A friend helped me wit' this switch:


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 26: 98-93 @ HOU (11-15, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 26: 98-93 @ HOU (11-15, 5th Pac.)*










Corey chipped in wit' 11 pts + a board & a steal in 18 mins. off da bench!​"The LA Silver Bullet" also helped L.A. a lot' by usin' all of his 6 fouls to slow down the Rockets.
TT scored 21 pts & Cat Mobley added 18 as the *Clippers* beat the Ming-less, T-Mac-less Rockets to *snap a 6-game skid*!
Meanwhile, Corey is only 9 games away from registerin' his *Game #400 fa da LA Clippers*.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 27: 92-102 @ UTA (11-16, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 27: 92-102 @ UTA (11-16, 5th Pac.)*


















Corey finished with 19 pts, 2 rebs, 2 ast, 1 stl, while EB added 21 pts & 7 ast for the Clippers, who fell to 1-30 at the EnergySolutions Arena (fmr. Delta Center) since it opened in 1991. 
The Clippers' only win here was 96-89 on Jan. 22, '03...​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 28: 100-77 vs. BOS (12-16, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 28: 100-77 vs. BOS (12-16, 5th Pac.)*


















*Corey Maggette had 11 pts, 11 boards & 2 dimes in less than 24 mins(!).*
EB & TT added 25 pts apiece as da Clippers snapped a 4-gm home skid on Wednesday nite.​ The winning margin was *the largest by the Clippers' franchise against Boston!!* :shades: 
The Clippers were one point off their *best defensive effort of the season*, when they beat the New Orleans Hornets 92-76 on Nov. 12 @ STAPLES Center.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 29: 102-93 vs. SAC (13-16, 4th Pac.)*

*Game 29: 102-93 vs. SAC (13-16, 4th Pac.)*


















*Corey Maggette provided a huge spark off the bench with 21 pts & 7 rebs. The LA Silver Bullet helped the Clippz win their 2nd straight & their 1st against the Kings in nearly 4 yrs!!* EB tallied 22 pts, 5 rebs & 3 blks. Cat Mobley added 17 pts & 6 boards as 5ive L.A. playaz reached double figures!










Wit' da win the Clippz surpassed da Kings in da Pacific Div. & climbed to 4th place!
P.S.
That was LA's 1st win over Sacto since Jan. 18, '03 when *Corey Maggette killed the Kings wit' 23 pts in jus' 23 mins* (LAC won 112-107):


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 30: 90-80 vs. NYK (14-16, 4th Pac.)**









Corey had 14 pts, 4 rebs, 4 ast, 1 stl (24 mins off da bench)
as the Clipps won 3rd straight! 










Happy New Year to all y'all folks!! See you in 2007!!*​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 31: 86-91 @ ORL (14-17, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 31: 86-91 @ ORL (14-17, 5th Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette led the Clippers wit' 20 pts on 6-of-11 shootin', but Tim Thomas' potential game-tyin' 3-pter in the final seconds fell short and L.A. lost, 91-86, in Orlando on Tuesday night. Corey also added 3 rebs in 1 steal in his bid for *6th Man of the Year*.
The Clippers had previously won 3 straight overall and 4 consecutive over the Magic.​*P.S.
Corey is only 4 games away from registerin' game #400 as a Clipper.*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Corey's Free Throw Art...*







*Corey MAGGETTE, L.A. CLIPPERS
*​








*The Free Throw:*
During his rookie campaign in 1999, Corey Maggette connected on a respectable 75.1% of his free throw attempts as a high-flying swingman with the Orlando Magic. Not a bad mark by any means, but the ex-Duke Blue Devil had his sights set higher. "[After my rookie year], I put in a lot of hard work in the offseason, tuning up and changing stuff around," he says. "My shooting coach helped me out as well." And what was his main focus? "My technique," Maggette explains. "Having the right technique is always a big part of it. Your technique is really what makes you a good shooter."

The result has been a steady rise in Corey's free throw accuracy for each of his seven seasons and now he is a career 82% free throw shooter. Not concidentially, his scoring average has also seen a jump---from 8.4 ppg in '99 to 22.2 ppg last season---as he has made a living at the foul line.

*The Ritual:*
Now one of the NBA's best from the charity stripe, rhythm is the name of the game for Maggette. "The main thing that I do now is to just try to get into a rhythm," he says. "Before every game, I always make 20 in a row and when I come in before shootaround, I make it a habit to hit 10 in a row. Then, right as the game is about to start, I make two more in the final minute of warmups."

"Your form is always important," Corey adds. "So I've just continued to work on mine."​*SOURCE*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 32: 110-95 @ MIA (15-17, 5th Pac.)*


















*Corey Maggette had 16 pts, 11 rebs, 2 ast & 1 stl. in his 3rd start of the season!**
Los Angeles had 7 playaz goin' fa 9 pts at least. EB led da way with 19 of his game-high 28 pts befo' halftime.​---
*It was Corey's 266th start in 397 games wit' LAC (in his 7th year).
Overall NBA Career: 474 Games, 271 Starts (8th year).


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Maggette's Big Finish...*










*Corey Maggette among Gatorade's Big Four Finishez:










LINK*​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm. 33: 105-116 @ WSH (15-18, 5th Pac.)*

*Game 33: 105-116 @ WSH (15-18, 5th Pac.)*


















C-Maggs notched 15 pts and 4 rebs but 'em Clipps wuz outscored by 19 in da 2nd qtr and couldn't recover. EB led LA wit' 29 pts and 12 rebs.​ ---
*Corey is only 2 contests away from his 400th game on da Clippership!*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 36: 92-91 @ MIN (17-19, 4th Pac.)*


















*Corey Maggette scored 4 of his 21 points in the final minute to give the Clippers a road win.

Maximus twice put L.A. on top in the final minute, and his long jumper with 4.8 seconds to go, lift LA to a thrillin' win in Minnesota! C-Maggs also led all Clippers wit 8 rebs. It was game number 399 in blue, white and red for "The LA Silver Bullet".* 
EB had 21 pts and Sam "I Am" had 18 wit' 5 rebs, 5 assists. The game marked LAC's 1st road-game W streak of the season (2 games). 
The Clippers finished da 6-gm road trip 3-3. 









P.S.
In the game story in Thursday's LA Times, Sam says he is a big Corey Maggette fan...and it was great to see him hit the game winner.

The story also quotes EB as saying he hopes/thinks the Clippers can work things out with Corey -- that he's such a key part of the team. In fact, that's a BIG part of the Jason Reid story.

And, about the game itself...When Cuttino missed the shot, got the rebound, went up again but lost it...and EB got the rebound, EB said he was planning to shoot it himself. But he heard an open Corey yelling E.B., E.B. (a voice he knew from their many years together*, Elton said), so he turned and passed it out to Corey.
---
*Former Duke Blue Devil teammates Elton Brand & Corey Maggette have been the Clippers' core for mo' than 6 yrs now. 
















Some postgame quotes:












Corey MAGGETTE said:


> "(Brand) was looking to pass it out and I just ran behind him and had an open look. I said thank God for making the shot... My job is just to go out there and play my man and score. I wasn't expected to hit the game-winner, but I am expected to be productive for this team. I am just glad we got the win."





Sam CASSELL said:


> "Nothing (Maggette) does surprises me. Corey is a guy that rebounds the ball extremely well for a two-guard, attacks the basket well for us, and makes shots. He's an all-purpose ballplayer."
> 
> "If we can play like this, with this aggression, this passion... That is what we have been doing these last two games and that is why we have been successful. I tell the guys I am not the savior, I am a guy that can make it easy for everyone and do my part so we can be successful -- but it takes more than me. My being vocal, I think, sometimes gets us over the hump."
> 
> "Everybody has to be accountable for what they are supposed to do to make us successful. We got away form that... I think we are getting healthy right now."


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Only One Game To Go..*










The Clippers-Cavs game is gon' be a milestone one fa Corey. Those of you who's been followin' my tracker regularly know what I'm talkin' 'bout. The rest is gon' know soon..  

BTW, I don't know if you's noticed it, but *Corey MAGGETTE is the only Clipper left of the 2000-'01 squad(!).










The 2000-'01 Los Angeles CLIPPERS (Record 31-51):
*_Seated (L to R):_ Earl BOYKINS, Jasen POWELL (Athl. Trainer), Rex KALAMIAN (Ast. Coach), Dennis JOHNSON (Ast. Coach), *Alvin GENTRY (Head Coach)*, John HAMMOND (Ast. Coach), Igor KOKOSHKOV (Ast. Coach), Johnny DOYLE (Conditioning), Eric PIATKOWSI;
_Back Row:_ *Keyon DOOLING, Quentin RICHARDSON, COREY MAGGETTE*, Derek STRONG, Brian SKINNER, Sean ROOKS, *Michael OLOWOKANDI*, Zendon HAMILTON, Cherokee PARKS, *Lamar ODOM, Darius MILES & Jeff McINNIS*.​The team's core, along wit' head coach, iz in *bold*.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*400 Gamez, BABY!!!*

*Game 37: 92-104 vs. CLE (17-20, 4th Pac.)









400 Gamez in L.A., BABY!!! 
That's Right! No Mistake! It's Corey's 
Fourth Hundred!!*


















Corey Maggette netted a team-high 22 points, grabbed seven rebounds and dished out 3 assist in 33 mins. off the bench. It was *Corey's 400th game in a Los Angeles Clippers uniform! Maggette, the face of the Clippers for mo' than 6 years, also appeared in 77 more games wit' the Orlando Magic befo' comin' to Cali.* :rock: 
The Clippers led by one at the half, but were outscored by 11 in the third quarter and didn't recover in Saturday's 104-92 loss to the visiting Cavaliers. Chris Kaman chipped in with 20 points and nine boards, while Elton Brand added 16 and 10.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 38: 93-108 @ GSW (17-21, 4th Pac.)*

*Game 38: 93-108 @ GSW (17-21, 4th Pac.)*


















The LA Clippers fought back from an early deficit to take an 83-81 lead with 10 minutes remaining, but could not hold on, falling to the Warriors on Monday, 108-93. Corey Maggette tallied 18 points and 11 rebounds. Los Angeles and Golden State will meet again at STAPLES Center this Wednesday at 7:30 pm.









_“Turnovers here and there, their fast break points and hustle points broke the game. Baron Davis had a great steal then Monta Ellis had a nice follow up, then Mike Dunleavy hit a huge shot and it was a quick spurt of 8 points that really did us in, and they didn’t look back. We haven’t been winning or playing well but we have to stay together as a unit. We just need to work harder in every aspect of the game in order to get ourselves to that next level.”_ 

* C. MAGGETTE*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 39: 115-109 vs. GSW (18-21, 4th Pac.)*

*Game 39: 115-109 vs. GSW (18-21, 4th Pac.)*


















Los Angeles led by as many as 23 in the 3d period Wednesday before holding on for a 115-109 home victory over Golden State. Corey Maggete had a decent overall game wit' 16 pts, 9 rebs & dimez in 40 mins. 










EB led LA wit' 27 pts, 11 boards, 5 blks & 2 stls, while Quinton Ross scored a career-high 24 points.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 40: 112-91 vs. MEM (19-21, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 40: 112-91 vs. MEM (19-21, 3rd Pac.)*


















*Corey Maggette makes a move to the hoop against Memphis' Rudy Gay.*

Corey chipped in wit' 11 pts and had a game-high 9 rebounds as the Clippers cruised past the Grizzlies in Saturday's 112-91 home victory. The Clipps have now defeated Memphis in all three meetings this year! The Grizzlies were outscored by 22 in the paint.
LAC moved past GSW fa da 3rd place in da Pacific div. The Clipshow is now jus' 2 games behind Minnesota for the 8th Playoff spot in the West!


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 41: 115-96 vs. MIL (20-21, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 41: 115-96 vs. MIL (20-21, 3rd Pac.)*


















The Clippers led by as many as 25 pts and dominated the Bucks from start to finish, picking up their third straight victory, 115-96. EB scored 23 of his 25 points in the first half and added seven rebounds, five assists, three steals and three blocks. Corey Maggette had 15 points, 4 rebs & 4 assists in 27 mins. LA had five playaz in double figures.
















 *COREY MAGGETTE on the recent play of team:*
“We’ve been playing hard, and with Sam back, and EB’s numbers picking up, we’ve been following them. They have been taking care of their business, and then other players just figure out what to do and how to pick their game up. It’s a joint effort.”

*On turning the season around:*
“We just need to take it one game at a time, that is the biggest thing. We can’t get too far ahead of ourselves, and at the end of the day we just need to focus on working hard.”


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 42: 102-101 vs. NJ (21-21, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 42: 102-101 vs. NJ (21-21, 3rd Pac.)*


















C-Maggz had team-high 18 pts to go along wit' 6 boards & 5 dimez. And Sam Cassell found Cat Mobley for a go-'head 3-pter wit' 0.6 ticks left to give Los Angeles a 102-101 triumph over da Nets, extending its winning streak to 4 games! 

:yay:







:biggrin:​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 43: 87-101 vs. MIN (21-22, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 43: 87-101 vs. MIN (21-22, 3rd Pac.)*


















C-Maggz had 19 points and 4 rebounds for the Clippers, who were trying to move above .500 for the first time since Dec. 9 and sweep a homestand of more than four games for the first time since 1978-79 - when the team was based in San Diego. They have lost 13 of the last 17 meetings with Minnesota.​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 44: 98-76 @ SEA (22-22, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 44: 98-76 @ SEA (22-22, 3rd Pac.)*

























Corey Maggette tallied 10 points and nine rebounds fa LA in Seattle.
It was the Clippers' 6th road win​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 45: 110-98 vs. CHI (23-22, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 45: 110-98 vs. CHI (23-22, 3rd Pac.)*


















In a matchup that was nip-and-tuck throughout, the Clippers sprinted to the finish line Wednesday, using a 16-4 game-ending run to notch a 110-98 victory over the visiting Bulls. Corey Maggette finished with 15 pts, 3 rebounds & 3 assists.
The win was the seventh in eight games for the Clippers (23-22), who hadn't had a winning record since a victory over Memphis on Dec. 9 made them 10-9. They lost their next six games.​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 46: 100-89 @ BOS (24-22, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 46: 100-89 @ BOS (24-22, 3rd Pac.)


















Corey Maggette drives to the basket against Brian Scalabrine.*

The Clippers got their seven-game road trip off in style, posting a 100-89 win over the Celtics on Friday. "Maggsimus" was a force off da bench for Los Angeles, notching 19 points and grabbing 3 rebounds. Elton Brand had 26 pts & 19 rebs for the Clippers.​


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 47: 110-122 @ TOR (24-23, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 47: 110-122 @ TOR (24-23, 3rd Pac.)*


















Los Angeles trailed by as many as 18 in the third quarter and never recovered, falling 122-110 in Toronto on Sunday. Corey had 10 pts, 6 rebs & 4 dimes. Maggette also had a team-high 2 steals for L.A., which had been winners of seven of their last eight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea sucks, but oh well...Corey had more of an All-Star season this one year he averaged 20 pts a year didnt he??? 
but yeah....wearing a Clippers uniform take away like 50% of your chances of getting voted in ...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

^ Yea, bro. You know it! I will never forget Corey's words:



> “It’s tough being a Clipper. Nobody likes the Clippers. Everyone thinks we are a 2nd-rate team. They think college teams are better. It fuels our fire. We’re workin' hard, even through the dim stages. We’ve kept working.”
> *COREY MAGGETTE*


That's why he ain't gettin' many All-Star votes. It turns out that no matter who you are or how gaudy your numbers are, once slip into that Clippers' red, white and blue, and they’re gonna start takin' shots. Check out E.B. He’s Mr. 20-10, one of the best fours in the League. But because he’s on that Clipper ship, he gets far less love (and All-Star consideration) than other forwards. Or Q-Rich — nobody talked about him last year, even when he was blowing up at the two. Once he signed with Phoenix, though, things looked a lot brighter in the desert. 
So it seems to be with Corey. No matter how many pts he scores or how hard he works, he’s still a Clipper. But I'm still gonna support him & the Clipps! NO MATTER WHAT!!

'Cause Corey Maggette's one of the most hard-workin' athletes of his generation, but yet has never played in the All-Star-Game.. *THIS HAS GOTTA CHANGE!*


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

hey shaliq, are *you* corey maggette???


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> hey shaliq, are *you* corey maggette???


  No, bro.. Just a big fan of his.. *A faithful die-hard fan indeed*..
I really feel sorry for Corey, all he wanna do is play and he's not getting the time he deserves. I think the problem here is mainly Dunleavy, I've been watching Corey over the years and the dood can flat out play, he really can. I think he would be much better off in the starting lineup, or at least getting more playing time. If the situation can't be resolved, either Corey will be traded or Dunleavy will be fired... Until then, he's in basketball limbo.
Corey had 24 straight games in double digits, but managed only 4 pts in N.Y. 
Maggette again wonders where he stands with Dunleavy after he played only 17 minutes in a 102-90 loss to the Knicks..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shaliq said:


> No, bro.. Just a big fan of his.. *A faithful die-hard fan indeed*..
> I really feel sorry for Corey, all he wanna do is play and he's not getting the time he deserves. I think the problem here is mainly Dunleavy, I've been watching Corey over the years and the dood can flat out play, he really can. I think he would be much better off in the starting lineup, or at least getting more playing time. If the situation can't be resolved, either Corey will be traded or Dunleavy will be fired... Until then, he's in basketball limbo.
> Corey had 24 straight games in double digits, but managed only 4 pts in N.Y.
> Maggette again wonders where he stands with Dunleavy after he played only 17 minutes in a 102-90 loss to the Knicks..



personally, i'd rather keep corey over dumbleavy...it's not even close...i can't wait until that bumbling cluster**** of a coach is canned...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> personally, i'd rather keep corey over dumbleavy...it's not even close...i can't wait until that bumbling cluster**** of a coach is canned...


 ^ Feelin' ya bro! BTW, the Clippers are 1-4 this year without Maggette. Our one win was against a Hornets team without Paul or West. But the loses were really bad. Blowouts:

103-81 Spurs
105-86 Jazz
86-74 Hawks
94-77 Cavs

See how much of a problem we have scoring without him?
Yes, Maggette has his faults. But his ability to get to the line is far more valuable than having some guy that can make a couple three-pointers a game. By getting the other team in foul trouble he opens up scoring opportunities for his teammates. 










P.S.
How did Doug Christie get more minutes than Maggz @ the Garden?!
Corey may not be an all-star or franchise player yet.. But no way should he be under Doug Christie in the depth chart

..and I'm sick of stupid 10-day contracts damnit, we already have an awesome squad that can get it down. 
Clipps need to IMPEACH DUMBLEAVY and his 10-day contract goons! 

Jus' do it! Oh, and da *Clippers DON'T suck* harder than a pornstar at a job interview!!! Git it right, dawg!!


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 48: 90-102 @ NYK (24-24, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 48: 90-102 @ NYK (24-24, 3rd Pac.)*


















*Maggette again wonders where he stands with Dunleavy after the sixth man plays only 17 minutes in a 102-90 loss to the Knicks*
_Corey had 24 straight games in double digits, but managed only 4 pts in N.Y._
by Jason Reid, Times Staff Writer

NEW YORK — It seems Corey Maggette's situation hasn't been resolved after all.
The veteran Clippers forward again expressed confusion about his role on the team Tuesday night after a 102-90 loss to the New York Knicks in front of 18,539 at Madison Square Garden.

The Clippers thought things were fine with Maggette after Sterling's pep talk, but another group session might be needed.

"It's just more of Dunleavy's stuff again," Maggette said. "I don't get it, I really don't. It's crazy. I put in work. I deserve to play. It's totally mind-boggling to me. It's unbelievable that I couldn't help this team tonight. Why? Why?" 

Dunleavy declined to specifically address Maggette's comments, saying only that he had made a coach's decision.

Maggette, who averages 15.2 points, made two of three shots from the field and scored four points. 

Third on the team with an average of 5.7 rebounds, Maggette had no rebounds against the Knicks, which might have contributed to Dunleavy's decision.

That's fine, but let him know where he stands, Maggette said.

"Give me an excuse, give me something, just tell me something," Maggette said. "I'm a grown man. I can take it."

On Dec. 15, Maggette said he and Dunleavy "don't see eye to eye. Coach doesn't respect what I do. If that's the case, it might be time for me to go, move on and have a new beginning. It's better for me to go." 

In an attempt to end trade speculation, Sterling on Jan. 20 told Maggette, Baylor and Dunleavy that he wanted Maggette to remain with the team. He left the door ajar to trade the Clippers' second-leading scorer, telling Maggette he would permit Baylor and Dunleavy to move him in a deal that might improve the team significantly.

But because of Sterling's firm stance, the price for Maggette probably would be too high for most teams before the Feb. 22 trading deadline.

In the previous two games on the trip, Maggette played 23 minutes and scored 19 points in a victory over Boston and played 27 minutes and scored 10 points with six rebounds as the Clippers lost to Toronto.

"He isn't listening to Sterling," Maggette said of Dunleavy. "If he listened to him, I'd be playing. I really felt we were past this. I guess not, because here we go again. I'm a yo-yo, man."


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 50: 90-89 @ PHI (25-25, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 50: 90-89 @ PHI (25-25, 3rd Pac.)*


















*Coach Mike Dunleavy and Corey Maggette got different viewpoints on Maggette's role with the Clippers.*

Corey Maggette, who criticized coach Mike Dunleavy earlier this week, was inactive because of flu-like symptoms for 2nd game in a row.. He participated in shooting drills before the game but lacked enough energy to play, a Clippers spokesman said…
BTW, C-Maggz finally got some exposure from his sponsor:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g82Tx033Ck&eurl=%2Findex*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 51: 80-94 @ IND (25-26, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 51: 80-94 @ IND (25-26, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette racked up 8 points, 7 rebounds, while EB had 14 pts, 11 boards & 6 blocks. Cuttino Mobley posted 16 of his 23 points in the second half to help Los Angeles stage a rally before dropping a 94-80 road decision to Indiana on Sunday.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 52: 74-92 @ DET (25-27, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 52: 74-92 @ DET (25-27, 3rd Pac.)*


















Without Elton Brand, who was sidelined due to back spasms, the Clippers struggled Monday, fallin' to the Pistons, 74-92. Corey Maggette posted 15 points, 8 rebounds & a team-high 4 assists in his 3rd (?) start of the season. Cuttino Mobley had 17 pts.
E.B. was put on the inactive list today and replaced by Paul Davis. It is unknown how long he will be sidelined.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shaliq said:


> ^ Feelin' ya bro! BTW, the Clippers are 1-4 this year without Maggette. Our one win was against a Hornets team without Paul or West. But the loses were really bad. Blowouts:
> 
> 103-81 Spurs
> 105-86 Jazz
> ...



i agree with everything in your post, except the bolded part...i'm as much a clipper fan as you, but i freely admit that they really do suck this year...the clippers are like an alcoholic family member: they let you down all the time, but they're still family...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 53: 93-96 vs NYK (25-28, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 53: 93-96 vs NYK (25-28, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette had 5 points, 6 boards and 2 assists in 20 mins. off da bench, as the Clippers couldn't hold off the Hawks in Wednesday's 93-96 home defeat. Cuttino Mobley racked up a season-high 31 points for Los Angeles, which led by as many as 15. Elton Brand sat out for a second consecutive game with recurring back spasms. 

*COREY MAGGETTE on the game:*
“We’re supposed to win a game when we are up 15, but we made too many mistakes. We just don’t have it, we need this break to find some way to regroup and come out with a new look. This right here, it’s terrible.”


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 54: 90-115 vs PHX (25-29, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 54: 90-115 vs PHX (25-29, 3rd Pac.)*


















*PHX @ LAC Photos*

Corey Maggette led L.A. wit' 19 points & 7 rebs as a starter, but the Clippers could not overcome a 17-point halftime deficit as they dropped a 115-90 decision to the Suns on Tuesday. Elton Brand scored 17 and Daniel Ewing added 16. Tim Thomas tallied 13 points, six rebounds and four steals.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 55: 103-90 vs GSW (26-29, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 55: 103-90 vs GSW (26-29, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette had a superlative game in his 6th start this season. He contributed wit' 18 pts (10-14 FTs), and *scored the key points* in a 4th-qtr run *that clinched a really important Clippers win*. C-Magg also posted 8 rebs and a season-high 4 steals, while EB collected 31 points, 12 rebounds, and a career high-tying 8 blocks! Shaun Livingston added 14 pts and a career-high 14 assists. 
The Clippers jumped over Golden State into eighth place in the Western Conference playoff race, a half-game ahead of the Warriors and a half-game behind seventh-place New Orleans. Los Angeles has won 11 of the last 15 meetings and six straight at Staples Center.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 56: 100-93 vs CHA (27-29, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 56: 100-93 vs CHA (27-29, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette tallied season-high 25 points and six rebounds as the Clippers held off the Bobcats for a 100-93 victory Monday night at STAPLES Center. Cuttino Mobley scored 16 and Elton Brand put up 14 points and 12 boards. Los Angeles has now won all five games against Charlotte. Clippers guard Shaun Livingston suffered a dislocated left knee at the 8:10 mark in the 1st quarter. X-Ray’s taken at the arena were negative.
The Clippers jumped into eighth place in the Western Conference playoff race, behind seventh-place Nuggets.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 57: 96-91 vs SEA (28-29, 3rd Pac.)


















Corey Maggette shoots a jumper over Damien Wilkins.* 

Corey scored 18 points, incl. a pair of clutch tiebreaking free throws with 27 seconds left, leading LA to a gritty victory. C-Maggs also had 5 rebs, 4 dimes & 2 steals *in his 271st start for the Clippers* (Corey has 5 mo' starts wit' the Magic).
LA played their first game since PG Shaun Livingston tore three ligaments in his left knee and dislocated his kneecap. 
The Clippers are currently eighth in the West, 0.5 game behind 7th-place Nuggets (28-28 ).


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 58: 75-77 @ SEA (28-30, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 58: 75-77 @ SEA (28-30, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey had 15 pts, 6 assists, 4 rebs & 2 steals and EB posted 22 pts 8 rebounds, but Brand's last-second jumper didn't fall in Thursday's 77-75 loss in Seattle in the finale of a home-and-home between the two teams. Cuttino Mobley added 18 points for Los Angeles, which played without Sam Cassell, who missed the game with a leg injury (tender groin).


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 59: 87-64 vs IND (29-30, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 59: 87-64 vs IND (29-30, 3rd Pac.)


















"Maggsimus" drives to the hoop against Danny Granger.*

Corey Maggette scored a game-high 20 pts to go along wit' 4 dimes, 3 steals & 1 reb to help the Clipps record their *best defensive game in franchise history(!)* with an 87-64 rout of the Indiana Pacers on Saturday night.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 60: 74-88 vs SAS (29-31, 3rd Pac.)*


















Corey Maggette notched a game-high 19 pts & 4 dimes in his 11th start of the season, but L.A. got off to a slow start on Monday and never recovered in an 88-74 home defeat to San Antonio. Elton Brand added 15 with eight rebounds, and Tim Thomas scored 10. 
Meanwhile, Corey is only 2 contests away from postin' his 500th game in the NBA.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 61: 89-99 @ GSW (29-32, 3rd Pac.)*

*Game 61: 89-99 @ GSW (29-32, 3rd Pac.)*










The Clippers stormed back from an 18-point deficit and got within four late in the final period, but they were unable to get over the hump in a 99-89 loss to the Warriors on Friday. Corey Maggette helped ignite the comeback charge fa L.A. with a team-high 20 points in his 499th game in the NBA.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Five Hundred!!*

*Game 62: 80-98 vs. DET (29-33, 8th W.)









500 NBA Gamez, BABY!!! 
That's Right! No Mistake! It's Corey's 
B) Fifth Hundred!! 


















Corey Maggette had a team-high 19 points in his 500th game in the NBA.*

The Clippers grabbed an early four-point lead in the opening minutes of the first quarter, but could not keep the pace in Sunday's 98-80 home loss to the Pistons. Corey Maggette scored a team-high 19 points, while Tim Thomas had 16 off the bench. 

*Corey on the Clippers' playoff aspirations...*
“We need to go .500 on the road trip to make some type of push in the playoff race. We need to stay positive and stay together; we just cannot get down. If we get down we will go down the tubes. Right now we still have a chance to make a run.”


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 63: 84-93 @ SAS (29-34, 8th W.)*

*Game 63: 84-93 @ SAS (29-34, 8th W.)










Corey Maggette led LA in scoring for the 5th game in a row.*

Los Angeles opened its six-game road trip Tuesday by falling behind by 10 at the half of a 93-84 defeat in San Antonio. Corey Maggette led five Clippers in double figures with 17 points, while Elton Brand tallied 16 points, 10 rebounds, six assists and three blocks. Tim Thomas chipped in 15 points off the bench.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 64: 105-109 @ HOU (29-35, 9th W.)*

*Game 64: 105-109 @ HOU (29-35, 9th W.)*










The Clippers rallied back from an 11-point deficit at the start of the fourth quarter, taking the lead twice in the final 3:25 of the game, but fell down stretch, 109-105, in Houston on Wednesday. Elton Brand scored 23 of his 37 points in the second half, including 11 in the final frame, and added 10 rebounds. Corey Maggette chipped in wit' 13 points, 7 rebounds and four dimes.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 65: 102-93 @ CHA (30-35, 8th W.)*


















Tied at the half, the Clippers used a strong third quarter to grab a 102-93 victory over the Bobcats on Friday.Tim Thomas scored a game-high 24 on 9-of-12 shooting from the field, while Elton Brand posted 19 points, 10 rebounds, and four blocked shots. *Corey Maggette scored 14, grabbed seven rebounds and dished out five assists.* 
The Clippers are now 6-0 all-time against the Bobcats.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 66: 95-101 @ NJ (30-36, 9th W.)*


















Cuttino Mobley led LA wit 27 pts, which lost for the 6th time in 7 games to hurt its playoff chances. Maggette added 23 pts, 9 rebs, 3 dimes & 2 steals, but had 7 turnovers.. Brand had 17 pts, 9 rebs & 6 dimes.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 67: 103-89 @ CHI (31-36, 9th W.)


















Corey Maggette puts up a shot in his hometown.*

Corey Maggette scored 22 pts (14-17 FT) & 5 dimes, leading L.A. to a 103-89 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday night.
Cuttino Mobley had 25 pts, EB added 21 & 12 rebs 
The Clippers began the night ninth in the Western Conference, a game behind Golden State, but they looked like a team that isn't about to go away quietly.










*Game 68: 103-89 @ CHI (32-36, 8th W.)*


















Jason Hart made the game-winning layup with 3 seconds remaining to lift the Clippers to a 104-103 victory in Milwaukee on Wednesday. Corey Maggette poured in 22 points, while Elton Brand added 21 points, eight rebounds and five blocks. The Clippers are back at the 8th spot in West!


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 69: 104-72 vs. UTAH (33-36, 8th W.)


















Corey Maggette demonstrates his jump shot over Harpring.*

EB racked up 20 pts and 11 rebs to help the Clippers trounce the visitin' Jazz on Friday, 104-72, and remain ahead of the Warriors fa da 8th spot in the West. *Corey Maggette had 19 pts & team-high 6 dimes.* Kaman added 10 pts & 14 boards for LA, which limited Utah to a season-low in scorin'.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 70: 111-105 vs. WSH (34-36, 8th W.)*


















Corey Maggette recorded a season-high 29 points, including nine in the final two minutes, to propel the Clippers to a 111-105 triumph over the visiting Wizards on Saturday for their fourth straight win. Elton Brand tallied 18 points and 14 rebounds for Los Angeles, which moved a full game ahead of Golden State for the eighth playoff spot in the Western Conference. Chris Kaman had 17 points.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gm 71: 87-92 vs. HOU (34-37, 8th W.)*

*Game 71: 87-92 vs. HOU (34-37, 8th W.)*


















Corey Maggette's free throws gave the Clipps the lead with 1:05 to go Wednesday, but dey were unable to hold on in a home loss to the Rockets. EB led da way wit' 24 pts & 6 rebs and 5 blocks. C-Magg hada bad scorin' nite wit' 13 pts, but led LA wit' 7 dimes.
Tim Thomas and Jason Hart each scored 16 points.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 72: 105-101 @ SAC (35-37, 8th W.)*


















Corey Maggette had 19 pts and Cat Mobley scored 26 pts for the rejuvenated Clippers, who beat the Kings fa da 1st time @ Arco Arena in 10 years!
Tim Thomas came off the bench for the foul-plagued Clippers to score 16. Elton Brand had 12 points


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 74: 105-101 vs LAL (37-37, 8th W.)
















*

Corey Maggette led the Clipps wit' 22 points, four teammates reached double figures, and the Los Angeles Clippers beat the Lakers 90-82 Wednesday night for their 7th win in eight games.
Corey also had 6 rebs, 6 dimes and the *BLOCK of the Nite*


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 75: 93-96 vs DEN (37-38, 8th W.)
















*

EB's layup wit' 43.6 sec left gave the Clippers a 2-pt advantage, but they were unable to hold on down the stretch in a 96-93 loss to the Nuggets on Saturday. Maggette had 24 points. Brand added 22 and 13 rebounds


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 76: 86-96 @ DAL (37-39, 8th W.)
















*

The Clipps wuz unable to keep pace wit' the Mavericks monday, fallin' on da road fa da 1st time in 5 tries, 96-86. Corey Maggette scored 24 points, and Elton Brand had 20. Jason Hart had 14 points and 8 dimes. James Singleton, pickin' up minutes for injured Tim Thomas, added 10 rebs.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 77, F/OT: 100-103 @ NOK (37-40, 9th W.)


















Corey goes to the hoop while guarded by David West.*

Corey Maggette racked up 24 & 8, and EB drilled a jumper with wan tick left to force OT, but L.A. never led in the extra period, fallin' 103-100 in Oklahoma. Brand tied a season high with 37 pts to go along with 10 rebs.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 78: 118-110 @ LAL (38-40, 8th W.)























*

Down by as much as 17, the Clippers used a 20-4 4th-qtr run to rally to a 118-110 win over the Lakers on Thursday. Corey Maggette posted career-high 39 points, nine assists and eight rebounds, while Elton Brand scored 32, grabbed 12 boards and tallied seven dimes.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 79: 107-89 vs POR (39-40, 8th W.)


















Corey Maggette drives through traffic.*

The Clippers outmatched the Trail Blazers with stifling defense and aggressive rebounding in Friday's 107-89 victory to remain No. 8 in the West. Cat Mobley had 22 points for L.A., which has now won 8 straight at home against Portland. Elton Brand added 20 points and seven rebounds. CM had 17 pts.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Dayumm!!*

*Game 80: 100-105 vs SAC (39-41, 9th W.)
















*

Corey Maggette scored all of his 21 pts in the 2nd half to help the Clipps rally from a 24-pt deficit, but it wasn't enough as they dropped a 105-100 decision to Sacto on Sunday. E.B. posted 29 pots, 14 rebs, seven assists


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Game 81: 103-99 @ PHX (40-41, 9th W.)


















EB scored 21 pts to lead six Clippers in double figures and Los Angeles beat the Suns 103-99 on Tuesday nite.










C-Maggz wuz da only Clipper wit' a double-double (13 pts, 11 rebs)!*
J-Hart made two FTs with 7.8 seconds left to seal the win and deprive the Suns of a 62nd victory, which would have tied their franchise record.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*That's a Wrap!*

*Game 82: 83-86 vs NOK (40-42, 9th W.)


















Maggette led five Clippers in double figures with 21 pts and 11 rebounds.

















Tim Thomas added 16 points, Sam Cassell 14, and Brand and Kaman had 11 each.* That's a wrap on da _Clipp-sease_... 
*Entah Warriaz!!!!*


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Maggette, is that you???


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

alexander said:


> Maggette, is that you???


 :lol: No, mayn'. It's Maggette's biggest supporter overseas.
Corey wouldn't hav' had da tyme ta come herre updatin' this aftah each game. Besides, why would he type: "Entah Warriaz!" 
BTW, do you go postin' at clippertalk.net ?
Or at otrforums.com ?
'Cause I feel like I'm the only Maggette-fan there..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shaliq said:


> :lol: No, mayn'. It's Maggette's biggest supporter overseas.
> Corey wouldn't hav' had da tyme ta come herre updatin' this aftah each game. Besides, why would he type: "Entah Warriaz!"
> BTW, do you go postin' at clippertalk.net ?
> Or at otrforums.com ?
> 'Cause I feel like I'm the only Maggette-fan there..



i post at clippertalk...i defend maggette all the time over there...


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i post at clippertalk...i defend maggette all the time over there...


 Thanks, man! There are some dumb-*** Maggette-haters there.. 
So I really appreciate ya efforts!


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

shaliq said:


> Thanks, man! There are some dumb-*** Maggette-haters there..
> So I really appreciate ya efforts!


I'm actually both a poster on Clippertalk and a huge Maggette fan and think that he's become the most efficient scorer in the league the way he played over the last few months of the season.

I do think he makes some boneheaded plays though, and he falls asleep on D on occasion. But he's an excellent player.

However, I would trade him in a heartbeat if we had a shot at a guy like Paul Pierce.


----------

